# Draining Bathroom sink.



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello.
I've just noticed that if I remove the handbasin sink plug completely when full of water, not all of the water drains to the waste water tank. 
A couple of short 'squirts' of water drain through a visible pipe underneath the van to the ground. Not sure whether this is just to relieve volume of water through pipe system or I have a plumbing problem.

OK if plug is just lifted without complete removal.

No sign of water seepage.
Anyone any ideas?

Thanks
John


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If it is coming out from a pipe then it would not be a leak as such.

May be it is some sort of air pipe to help drain the water. 


We have over flow pipe from the waste tank could it be that the sink pipe is close to that or the tank is nearly full. 

Andy


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi GG222

I've had a similar problem with my Delfin T700. When I pull out the plug, about half the water comes out onto the ground via a pipe at the back of the van. I assume that this is an overflow drain which should enable the sink to drain if the main pipe is blocked or the grey tank full. 

Looking under the sink I noticed that there are two pipes, one a rigid black pipe which I think is the normal drain to the tank and one a corrugated pipe which I think is the overflow.

As the black rigid pipe seems to be fairly fixed, I tried moving the corrugated pipe. It moved fairly easily to form a shallow inverted U at the point where it left the sink drain. A quick test seemed to show that this solved the problem, but I haven't done a proper test yet.

You definitely need to sort the problem if you are proposing to go to Germany, I had a polite but firm telling off from a German motorhomer when he saw some water coming out from the overflow on a Stellplatz.

Sandy


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

*T620g overflow?*

I have a clear pipe running down from the Truma boiler area through the garage floor, coming out just behind the o/s rear wheel. Water drips from this whenever I run the kitchen or washroom tap. The amount varies and eventually stops. Does any one have any ideas about this? Not a major problem but a puzzle.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

post removed by me. the reply was for another thread.

Andy


----------

